# Fun in the backyard.



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I love seeing them move like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Me too! He was just having pure fun. I could click to him and off he'd go again, lol!


----------

